# Red Sox



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

So with the eve of the playoffs looming in Baseball, I was just curious if you guys thought the Red Sox should fire Terry Francona if they lose the wild card to the Rays? I know the Sox have had a lot of injuries in the pitching staff, but that lineup should have been enough to get them to the wild card spot? I just think with a payroll that high, and not making the postseason should spell the end for Francona, but that's just me?!?


----------

